# Japanese bluegill



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Went to the outskirts of Tokyo in the prefecture of ibaraki and caught this bull gill. She grabbed the 2 inches Senko like a champ. ☺
Fun trip indeed..
Ak


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

That’s a beautiful bluegill.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

chaunc said:


> That’s a beautiful bluegill.


Thanks ☺


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Actually I believe that's an American gill. Round eyes!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

CFIden said:


> Actually I believe that's an American gill. Round eyes!


Yeah, whatever man.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice gill indeed, like the colors on the fish.


----------



## tudkey (Sep 24, 2014)

Amazing how a small fish can bring much happiness.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Decent bluegill. Where it was caught doesn't matter.

Mike


----------

